# Has anyone had any success with castor oil?



## fawnanddoe

As of Friday I will be 36 weeks. Due to some big changes lately I am going to have to schedule an induction for around 37/38 weeks. I really, really, really don't want to have to go to the hospital to get induced so I would like to go into labor on my own by then if possible!
Last night I started losing my mucus plug and I had some slight red streaking when I wiped. I went in to see my midwife at around 9:30pm and she checked me. Baby is super low, I am 2cm, very soft cervix and I had a contraction while I was there. When I am 36 weeks I would be able to deliver at my birth center if I went in to labor.
So, I am pretty much going to be trying everything possible soon to try to get the ball rolling. I had DH pick up a bottle of castor oil and I guess I just want to know of anyone's success stories with it! Maybe some other ideas too


----------



## MamaMem

I tried it Sunday evening. twice. All it did was give me nasty cramps all night. And a good poop in the morning.

I tried again today. I am having mild cramping and inconsistent contractions. I really am aching to go walking but am home alone with ds...








:







:







: here's to hoping it works for both of us...


----------



## melamama

I took it with my first as I got to 41 weeks. It really didn't do anything for me, but I had no other signs that my body was ready to go into labor.
Good luck!


----------



## Juniperberry

One of my very good friends tried it. She had already lost some of her mucous plug and she took it and she went into labor something like 4 hours later I think. Anyhow, she had her baby that evening









I think if your body is ready it'll work...Good luck


----------



## nashvillemidwife

I have had a lot of success with clients. I personally took 6 doses over 2 days and while it never caused a contraction it did ripen my cervix considerably. Those of you who say it had "no effect at all", I am wondering, are you speaking only about contractions or did you have a cervical exam to confirm that it was totally useless?


----------



## Avani

It worked for me but i was already 4cm dilated and fully effaced, just not going into active labor. I took a full 8 oz bottle in a chocolate milk shake and forced myself to keep it down when it made me really nauseous. I took it around noon, felt nauseous for about an hour but it subsided then labor kicked in around 5pm and i gave birth at 5:45. It made for a very fast labor which was too much for me but it did what it needed to do. I was also 43 weeks along.


----------



## Gena 22

Disgusting taste, but if you're body's ready and needs a little push, it can do the trick! I had been crampy with inconsistent contractions for a couple days. Long walks, nipple stim and B&B cohash tincture didn't work. So last resort I took the castor oil. One ounce at 5AM when I woke up, and a 2nd ounce at 6AM. I barely ingested it when my body spasmed to spit it out and my water broke. I had my babes after a long labor 28 hours later. (Not to scare you, it wasn't all tough, got going slow.)

So I consider it a success for me!


----------



## nashvillemidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avani* 
It worked for me but i was already 4cm dilated and fully effaced, just not going into active labor. *I took a full 8 oz bottle* in a chocolate milk shake and forced myself to keep it down when it made me really nauseous. I took it around noon, felt nauseous for about an hour but it subsided then labor kicked in around 5pm and i gave birth at 5:45. *It made for a very fast labor which was too much for me* but it did what it needed to do. I was also 43 weeks along.

That happens when you take too much castor oil. There are some variations, most of the midwives I've ever talked to recommend 2 ounces followed by another 2 ounces a few hours later if there are no contractions. Taking 8 ounces at once (I've never even seen an 8 ounce bottle!) would be expected to cause an unnaturally rough, precipitous labor.


----------



## brendaziz

My mom did it w/ both my sister and with me.
She swears it worked like a charm.
Drank a whole bottle before bed and woke up with crampy/bathroom needs then after all cleaned out- cramping/contractions continued and had normal labors (and was happy to not need an enema as they did standard then).

But even w/ her "success" stories- I still won't try it... I dont know what that means cuz i really trust my mom's opinion?!


----------



## zjande

I have used it with my last 2 babies. It actually worked shockingly perfectly for me. I was full term though (3 days after my edd and 3 days before, respectively), and I had already lost my mucous plug, had many, many BH, & several other signs that labor was around the corner. Both times I took 2 ounces of castor oil in ice cream, visited the bathroom MANY times for a few hours, and then found myself in labor. Both times the baby came that night. It worked so well for me that I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to wait for days after my edd & mucous plus loss without taking it out of impatience!! lol

Good luck with everything!


----------



## LilacMama

I took it at 40 weeks when I was 3cm dilated and having lots of braxton hicks (irregular, painless). I had my baby 5 1/2 hours later. If your body isn't ready, it won't work and it will make you feel crappy.

Good luck to you!


----------



## koalove

castor oil took 2 days to work for me so i dont know if it was the oil, or it ws just time. also, it didnt make my stomach hurt or give me diarreah. if i were in your shoes, i would have my memebranes stripped and if that didnt work, i would ask for my water to be broken. i know its invasive but really, if you are going for a pitocin induction anyways, i would try it.


----------



## GoldmanBaby09

I haven't had any experience with it personally, but my mom used it to get me out :-D She was 4 days overdue, took it in the morning, and though it make her sick from both ends, she had me at 1:40am the next morning. I know you are hoping for a weekend baby, so I really hope it works for you!!


----------



## pjs

I took 2 oz then another 2 oz about 6 or 7 hrs later and also had a precipitous labor (1.5 hrs) I was 41 w 6 d. I took 2oz and had a 3 hour labor also at 41w 6.


----------



## MidwifeErika

It has never sent me into labor. I have seen it work on many other women though. My last baby I was 43 weeks and I tried it a few different times during the week. It cleaned me out really well, gave me some contractions, but no labor. However, I do believe it helped ripen my cervix and when I went for an induction at 43 weeks (which ended up consisting of only AROM, no meds), it went very smoothly and was my fastest labor.


----------



## Missinnyc

I have used it twice, successfully.

It gave me diahhrea both times, and then contrax a few hours later. Fast labors, not too horribly painful, as labors go.

I took it in milkshakes both times- get chocolate, it hides the taste. Keep mixing it as you drink or the oil will separate.


----------



## Missinnyc

Oh and both times I think I took 1-2 oz and then waited, and took another 1-2 oz.


----------



## motherandchild

Def. worked for me for my last at 41 weeks 2 days... Amniotic fluid getting low and midwives suggested it... Two doses... 2 ozs... Took at about 3pm and then 5 pm and had baby by 11:30pm... Contractions didn't really kick in until about 8pm... so fast and intense labor...

I am now 39 weeks and am considering it again!


----------



## simplykate

OP, did you try it? Did t work? Hope so!


----------



## fawnanddoe

I tried it the other day, I ended up with a bunch of contractions but they eventually subsided. I have been drinking RRL tea, taking EPO and using black cohosh to hopefully ripen my cervix and I might try to castor oil again sometime in the next week, I will know on Wed. if my cervix is softer!


----------



## brendaziz

I'm near wanting to try it now- and I really think it'd push me over the edge.

But where do you buy it????

Does the grocery store sell castor oil? Or a whole foods type place maybe????


----------



## MidwifeErika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brendaziz* 
I'm near wanting to try it now- and I really think it'd push me over the edge.

But where do you buy it????

Does the grocery store sell castor oil? Or a whole foods type place maybe????

The grocery store or pharmacy. It will be with the laxatives in a small 4oz bottle.


----------



## Brooke1701

I am 39 weeks pregnant today for the past week I’ve been having inconsistent contractions and lost my mucus plug. I’m also 3cm dilated I’ve tried everything in the book bc my doctor won’t induce me. So I took 2tbs castor oil. I’m just worried about baby passing meconium in the womb. Anybody help??


----------



## profelita

My mother had success with it, but she did not take it until after her water had broken but her contractions were not starting.

Better first bet would be to start rrl tea, spinning babies and miles circuit.


----------

